

Can Free Speech and Internet Filters Co-Exist? - pjmo
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2013/08/19/can-free-speech-and-internet-filters-co-exist?hp

======
Millennium
Free speech and filters can coexist, but only if free speech is the law of the
land and filters are not.

